# calapan



## thomasdomsitz (Apr 8, 2013)

Is calapan in mindoro a safe place for americans to live?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mindoro Island is about as safe as any of the safest places in the country. Only problem there would likely be the lack of products and services that are available in other areas of the country. Unless there is a large shopping mall in the area you would need to travel to Manila or other large city for most imported foods and other products.
Keep up to date on any travel advisories by visiting the US Embassy Manila website.

Your area or area of interest is showing as Pampanga. So on a side note for safety issues, to go to any far-flung province with a girl one meets in or around the Angeles City area would be ill advised and could be extremely dangerous. Be careful and don't wind up being one of the statistics we read about in the news!


----------

